# dificultades serias (word order)



## david123

hello friends

which of the following 2 sentences has the words in the correct order?

1) Llame si tiene SERIAS DIFICULTADES para respirar.

                          or

2) Llame si tiene DIFICULTADES SERIAS para respirar.

Thanks


----------



## Soffi

yo diría 'serias dificultades'...me suena mejor


----------



## Soffi

ahora que lo pienso en ese contexto no sé---- capás el otro queda mejor


----------



## david123

okay, thanks for your help.


----------



## Tino_no

OK, en la mayría de los casos (y de acuerdo a la gramática española) "Dificultades serias" sería correcto, sin embargo, por una extraña razón, algunos adjetivos se ven mejor detrás del sustantivo, tal como en este caso.
Por lo tanto, lo correcto sería: "Serias dificultades"


----------



## Lazarillo

Creo recordar que desde el punto de vista de las reglas, el empleo de adjetivos antes del sustantivo es para uso enfático, y en este caso el adjetivo se conoce como epíteto. Según esta norma,. el epíteto "sobra"; el caso típico es el de "blanca nieve". Este caso no es exactamente igual, pero le da el carácter enfático.

L


----------



## XepC

Creo que el adjetivo antepuesto al nombre cumple una función de epíteto cuando es un recurso literario semánticamente prescindible (como la blanca nieve). 

Cuando queremos enfatizar, el adjetivo NO es prescindible, y ocupa el primer lugar por una cuestión de importancia en el discurso: "serias dificultades" tiene una carga dramática que nunca tendría "dificultades serias". Por otra parte, tenemos que recordar que al utilizar la lengua echamos mano continuamente de fórmulas aprendidas en su conjunto. De la misma manera que nunca hemos oído hablar de "una tele en negro y blanco" (lo mismo pasa en inglés con el extrañísimo "white and black"), difícilmente hemos escuchado hablar de "dificultades serias", y por eso retroalimentamos el hecho de que se acepte más comúnmente la expresión "serias dificultades", aunque no siempre las dificultades sean tan serias. Cuestión de sensacionalismo al hablar, I guess.


----------



## Lazarillo

Gracias, XepC. Lo explicaste muy bien (el "sobra" entrecomillado quería decir que sobraba, pero no tanto ).

L


----------



## XepC

Gracias, gracias.


----------



## ampurdan

Yo pienso que ambas posibilidades son aceptables, aunque es cierto que "dificultades serias" no suena tan dramático (no es como "negro y blanco").


----------



## david123

thanks to you all.


----------



## DaleC

In this example, the patient is being instructed not to summon help unless his breathing difficulty falls within the subset of "serious". En este ejemplo, se le avisa al paciente que no llamara al menos que perteneciera su dificultad para respirar al subconjunto de "seria". 

This is about which of two types a modifying word or phrase belongs to: restrictive or descriptive (descriptive modifiers aer nonrestrictive). It is not about dramatic emphasis, but rather factual specification. Se trata de cual tipo que represente una frase modificadora, si limitadora ("restrictive") o descriptiva. No se trata de "subrayar de forma dramatica", sino especificar con respecto a los hechos o a las pormenores. 

If three ships traveling together into a storm and one ship sinks, we could refer to the sunken ship by the phrase, "the ship which sank", which contains a restrictive modifier. If a lone ship sails into a storm and sinks, we could refer to it by the phrase, "the ship, which sank", which contains a nonrestrictive modifier. Si navegaran juntos hacia una tormenta tres barcos con el resultado de que se hundiera un sólo, nos podríamos referir al hundido por la frase, "el hundido barco", que contiene una modificadora limitadora. Si navegara hacia una tormenta un barco sólo con el resultado de que se hundiera, nos podríamos referir a él por la frase, "el barco hundido" o "el barco, que se hundio", que contienen una modificadora descriptiva. 

This explains why some adjectives almost always precede in Spanish. Such adjectives inherently restrict or identify, e.g., "first", primero. The phrase "hijos primeros" would be interpretable as "a group of first born children" or "the set of first born children" -- although this is not necessarily the idiomatic phrase in Spanish.


----------



## david123

thank you dale. very helpful.


----------



## ampurdan

I'm afraid I'm going to have to disagree with you Dale. What you have explained is valid for relative clauses: "el barco que se hundió", "el barco, que se hundió", but not for epithets and qualifying adjectives. In fact, "el hundido barco" is closer in meaning to "el barco, que se hundió", but no one, except for a poet concerned about the rhyme, would use the former expression ("el hundido barco").


----------



## Dr. Quizá

DaleC said:
			
		

> Si navegaran juntos hacia una tormenta tres barcos con el resultado de que se hundiera un sólo, nos podríamos referir al hundido por la frase, "el hundido barco", que contiene una modificadora limitadora.



En realidad puedes decir "el barco hundido" perfectamente porque "el" ya lo define como único dentro de su grupo. De hecho, es más aconsejable "el barco hundido" porque al revés suena muy artifical y sólo deberías usarlo con una connotación "poética". Mira por ejemplo lo que sale en Google:

"El hundido barco"

"El barco hundido"

Como puedes ver, el primer caso es poco usado y más poético o metafórico.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Jo, la de "crossposting" que me he comido ya en este foro


----------



## DaleC

ampurdan said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I'm going to have to disagree with you Dale. What you have explained is valid for relative clauses: "el barco que se hundió", "el barco, que se hundió", but not for epithets and qualifying adjectives. In fact, "el hundido barco" is closer in meaning to "el barco, que se hundió", but no one, except for a poet concerned about the rhyme, would use the former expression ("el hundido barco").


 
Gracias por mostrarme lo correcto. Lo siento haber aseverado informes falsos. 

No entiendo por completo lo que quiere decir "epiteto". ¿Una circunstancia o un acontecimiento, cualquiera que no es atributo? 

Thanks for correcting me. I regret having made incorrect factual claims. 

I don't quite understand what "epithet" means. Is that a circumstance or somthing experienced as opposed to an *attribute*? 

I was doing OK while explaining the difference in meaning between "serias dificultades" and "dificultades serias". Then it seems I got too adventurous in trying to expand the explanation.


----------



## ampurdan

You are right, "serias dificultades" is no more dramatic than "dificultades serias", and even both of them may be understood as "las dificultades que sean serias", if I wanted to specify "sólo las que sean serias" I would rather say "dificultades serias (no las leves)".


----------



## Lazarillo

As well stated by XepC an 'epíteto' is particularly used in poetry. Think of the snow -you probably have the picture of white snowflakes falling or a white landscape, covered by the snow, because the snow is, by definition, white. Saying 'la blanca nieve' is just as redundant as to say 'la negra noche' or 'la roja sangre'. It adds no meaning at all, only sensation.

I hope it helps.

L


----------



## ampurdan

Oh, of course, lazarillo and XepC are right.

Un epíteto: "adjetivo o participio cuyo fin principal no es determinar o especificar el nombre, sino caracterizarlo" (DRAE) esto es, resaltar las cualidades inherentes del objeto calificado. Los epítetos suelen ir antepuestos al sustantivo.

Sin embargo, la oración "llame si tiene serias dificultades", no parece que tenga como finalidad describir como son las dificultades.


----------



## Fonεtiks

DaleC said:
			
		

> If three ships traveling together into a storm and one ship sinks, we could refer to the sunken ship by the phrase, "the ship which sank", which contains a restrictive modifier. If a lone ship sails into a storm and sinks, we could refer to it by the phrase, "the ship, which sank", which contains a nonrestrictive modifier. Si navegaran juntos hacia una tormenta tres barcos con el resultado de que se hundiera un sólo, nos podríamos referir al hundido por la frase, "el hundido barco", que contiene una modificadora limitadora. Si navegara hacia una tormenta un barco sólo con el resultado de que se hundiera, nos podríamos referir a él por la frase, "el barco hundido" o "el barco, que se hundio", que contienen una modificadora descriptiva.


 
Very nice explanation but as a native speaker I'd refer to *the lone ship that sank* as "el hundido barco" and not as "el barco hundido" because there are no other ships and using this abnormal word order would imply it's more important to mention the ship than its quality. Just the same, I'd refer to *the ship that sank* (notice the omission of commas in both cases, meaning they can or cannot be restrictive) while it was traveling together as "el barco hundido" and not "el hundido barco" because it's more important to mention the quality than the ship (there were others)


----------



## david123

thank you ampurdan.


----------



## drei_lengua

I don't know about Spanish but some things just sound right in a certain order.  In the U.S. we would never say "white and black television".  The correct way of saying this has always been "black and white" television, photography, etc.


----------



## david123

thanks drei. i appreciate the help.


----------



## jolynnn

hi! in spanish, is the adjective always behind the noun?
eg. mañana fria: cold morning.
so i was wondering if it applies everytime.
thanks in advance.


----------



## mhp

In this case it can go either before or after. But they typically go after the noun. Try to always put it after the noun if your Spanish is not very good. Learn the exceptions where it goes before the noun. Sometimes the meaning changes drastically.

  Un tío bueno (Spain)= A sexy guy
  Un buen tío (Spain)= A good guy


----------



## jolynnn

ohhhh. okay, thanks a million!


----------



## welder

Hola, 
as *mhp* says, adjetives usually go after the noun. Sometimes there is an option, and it changes the meaning.
I would like to add that you will often find them before the noun in literary language, especially poetry, to emphasize the quality:
_Era una fría mañana cuando se marchó_...     It was a cold morning when he left...
We don´t use this when we speak (unless you want to impress your friend,and it would sound too superficial).
Saludos.


----------

